# Zimmerman vs. Meyle Rotors? Quality differences?



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can anyone provide input between the two?
I am consideirng replacing my rotors and am wondering which one to go with. i don't drive aggressively at all, and plan to mate the rotors with a set of Pagid pads. I also drive my Jetta as a Daily driver so performance isnt really an issue.
I have a deal to buy a front pair of x-drilled zimmermans for $120. The other option is the Meyle's which retail for $80/pair on ECS. 
I am cocerned with the humming noise emitted from x-drilled rotors (past experience) but I am willing to try it again. 
Inputs thoughts?


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Jon718)*

As long as you stick with rotors from EU suppliers...Zimmerman, ATE, Meyle..etc and stay away from Chinese knock offs you should be fine...I had crossdrilled Zimmermans on my Golf...didn't notice any noise from them..but did notice faster pad wear







....


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

and prolly more dust








i have the cd zims and they don't make noise. these are the newer small holes version.


----------

